# 86 jetta steering locks/ binds



## joe440 (Apr 7, 2011)

86 tdi 200k mi. 97 cid 1.6L: I recently had the steering wheel lock up when turning, I am trying to diagnose this problem, pls help if you can. 
Upon inspection: it is not the steering locking assy., not the universal steering shaft, though there is a loud clunk coming from the entire steering shaft and under momentary stress as the clunk occurs, then the steering tension is reduced to a normal load after the loud clunk, as if internal binding is happening.. when this binding occurs,If i move the steering wheel back and forth a short distance quickly, it unlocks and I am able to complete the turn. I do notice that there is unusual noise when turning, coming from the gearbox, this sounds like the gears are not completely meshing and some binding is taking place starting here, I think. my bentley says adjustment of power assist units are with the unit removed, anyone know about the inner workings of the rank and pinion/gearbox?? would this be an adjustment thing, or rather replacement? Help if you can Thanx -Joe


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

I had to replace my steering rack on my 1987 golf because I could literally take the shaft of the rack and wiggle it a good few millimeters. The the rack itself was worn out and there was no adjustment left to tighten the slop out. I never had your problem happen to me but it sounds like something is seriously wrong with the rack itself. My rack is a manual steering rack. I would attempt to adjust the rack and if that fails find a good used rack and go from there.


----------

